# My Boomer... Will he be a mini?



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

So my Boomer is all leggy and not a fat puppy at all. He is 15 weeks old and weighs about 25 lbs. I found a website that predicts your puppy's adult weight and it said 39 lbs?!?! Really? Is that even possible? Chopper weighed 80. Boomer wasnt the runt either? I am a little disappointed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think he sounds fine... I wouldn't worry! If he is slender and lighter boned he may just end up being in the 60s when he is mature- and that's perfectly acceptable. Goldens aren't supposed to 80+ pounds, actually...


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Can you upload a pic? They do go through a leggy, skinny just plain gangaly stage!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It sounds like he is right on track for his age. Don't worry, he will be somewhere in the 60-75lb range.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Here he is five minutes ago... hes a fire-ball so its hard to get a good pic


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't focus on that too much!It so depends!And it's so possible he gets a growth spert!If he's leggy(as you said he was) it explains a lot. I've said it before here,but it's on the thread so...My boy was expected to be HUGE!He was close to 35 lb between months 4 and 5.Without being fat at all,he was proportioned.A little bulkier bone structure.After the sixth moth he slowed down.After the tenth month,he stopped growing.He was 21 inches and 61-62 lb.I thought he would be pretty much on the small side.Well,between his first and second year he grew. He's now 72 pounds and 23.2 inches.So-we thought he would be huge,than thought he would be small,and he turned up in the middle.
To say what matters-enjoy him!It's sometimes so much better for them to be light.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Has your Vet projected his adult weight and height?


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Boomer looks fine and as others noted, he will grow up to be a good weight. And it's always better not to let them cross 75lb, not good for their hips. 80lb is a high imho, for a Golden.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It depends on genetics. What were his parents like?


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Dad was a big guy, mom was rather small. So I suppose he could go either way. My mom has his sister and shes about the same. He goes back to the vet wednesday. My last boy was a huge ball of fur and this guy seems so leggy!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We thought Wyatt was going to be on the smaller skinny side also. When he was that age he was skinny and lanky. Then he would fill out and again grow longer and lanky and again fill out. This went on up until a year old. Now at 22 months he is a lean mean machine at a healthy weight of 80lbs. So I guess the moral of my story is, don't judge a puppy by it's cover lol!


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

My Lucy was 28 pounds at 21 or 22 weeks. I think she is just very lean and all legs right now and will eventually fill out a bit.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I think he looks great! The parents are a good indication for sure, but like your guy, my girl had a BIG dad - broad, probably 85 pounds - and a smallish mum - 55 pounds. And my girl is small - 55 pounds. Always has been on the slimmer side and went through a very skinny, gangly stage (skinnier than your guy!) at about the same age. I'm not sure what the males in my girl's litter turned out like - but I did bump into two of her sisters in the years after her birth (weird, eh? Not like I lived in a small town) and the reason in both cases that their people and I started to talk and compare notes is because our girls were like identical twins in size and weight and looks.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I was the same way with Levi - he was the 2nd biggest in the litter and ended up being a little guy. Only weighed 62lbs at 1 year and still only weighs that. He is tiny to me but I love him that way!!! I was use to Montana being 85lbs.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Give it some time. Our boy did most of his growth between 5-6 1/2 mo. He not only grew taller but broadened, head started looking more adult than puppy. Really changed in that month and a half time frame. He is only 7 1/2 mo now and I am sure we will still see more happen, but just takes some of our dogs a little more time than others. If you saw his parents then know he will be somewhere inbetween them. I think he looks like a doll!


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

The weight sounds perfect, right on track for his age assuming you are keeping him nice and lean. Maybe it's just because he has a different build than what you are used to, rather than the actual weight? 

He's actually the same weight as what my pup was at the same age, and my boy just reached 27kg (60lbs) at 7 months, so he's on track to be a normal largeish sized golden. My pup is perhaps less leggy though, being of the 'English' type as I live in Australia and that's what we have here. But the weight in itself is absolutely fine and shows fine potential for growth.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's a link to the Golden Retreiver AKC standards. They're not supposed to be huge. Sounds like Boomer is growing up nicely. You don't want a heavy puppy; it's so hard on their baby joints.

American Kennel Club - Golden Retriever


----------



## alliruiz (Feb 2, 2012)

ChoppersMOM said:


> I found a website that predicts your puppy's adult weight and it said 39 lbs?!?!



Just curious - what was the website?


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I remember going to a website that said the same thing about Ozzy. Try this one:

Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts

According to this your guy is just very normal for a male.

Ozzy was the biggest in his litter...probably because they were free fed and he just eats and eats if you let him. After we got him and he started growing he got all skinny. Now he's almost a year and is fairly tall and has a blocky head but still has to fill out a bit. He's about 65 pounds now and I expect he'll end up about 75, but you never really know...


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

He weighs just a bit more than my 15-week old pup, actually. We are at 23 lbs. They look different though - Zeke doesn't have long legs, but he has thick legs and big paws. 

Zeke's dad is 75 lbs, and we're expecting him to be about the same size as his dad, even though he is smaller than average right now.


----------



## wndrdr1111 (Aug 14, 2010)

My Max went through a stage when he was all legs, now at 22 months he is around 33kgs so he will prob be around 35kg at 3 years.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Update on my mini golden. Boomer was just at the Vet's office. He is 7 months old and weighs only 52 lbs. The vet even said hes small and probably won't grow much more... I'm pretty sad about this!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Do not be sad, he is sweet and he is a golden. That's most important.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Do not be sad, he is sweet and he is a golden. That's most important.


This.

It's not the size that counts. 50lbs or 100lbs, a golden is a golden.


----------



## Maverick James (Feb 27, 2012)

7 months is hardly full grown and 52 lbs is not that far from the average of 75 lbs. I'm not sure your Vet is going to be right on that one.

I don't mean to diminish your feelings, but I think there are probably quite a few here that would love to have a 52 lb golden laying on their lap than an 80 pounder.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Our first Golden Elliott was a 114#'ed...Tailer is a 75#'ed...lighter is easier, but both fit their frames.

Your Little Guy is just starting out! Keep him on the light side...easier to manage and healthier for them. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter is 7 months old & 57 lbs- I thought she was big for a Golden her age. I think he's right on track to be an average sized adult Golden.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have Hank's weight at 15 weeks noted but at 13 weeks he weighed 24 lbs., not much different than your Boomer. He's now almost 3 y.o. and weighs 70 lbs. They have several growth spurts the first year. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much. Why are you sad about it? Think of all the benefits!! Less pounds on top of you when he wants to lie directly on you and cuddle! You can feed him less, making it cheaper!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is no where near done growing. He won't reach his full adult size until 18 months or 2 years. You really can't look at a 7 month old puppy and say that's his full size.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Update on my mini golden. Boomer was just at the Vet's office. He is 7 months old and weighs only 52 lbs. The vet even said hes small and probably won't grow much more... I'm pretty sad about this!


Max continued growing until at least 13-14 months old. He did not finish "filling out" until a few months later. But even if Boomer ends up small, he is still a Golden, and Golden Retrievers are the best.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Puppies grow at different rates. It really depends on genetics, conditioning, how you are controlling growth by feeding. Some lines take longer to mature than others. My 14-week-old is 26.6 pounds. He was the biggest in the litter too- a whopping 18 3/8 oz! However, it is important to note that birth weight does not give you a clue to how big the dog will be at maturity. Often, the "runt" is a dog that was fertilized a couple of days after other litter mates so has not had as long to develop/grow. Perhaps you have heard of breeders doing breedings every other day? Or smaller pups at birth could have been positioned at a place in the uterus that did not have as great of a blood supply from Mom.

Don't pay attention so much to charts as to your own pup's condition. As long as you can feel each rib and the hip bones very easily, he is fine. It is also important to keep in mind that with larger breeds and with breeds prone to osteosarcoma like the Golden Retriever, that slow growth is very desirable.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wake was about 55 lbs. at that age -62 lbs at a year. He's filled out a bit, so I imagine he's around 70 lbs. at 20 months. My vet in Vermont mentioned that it was SO WONDERFUL to see a golden retriever that was on the low side of the breed standard - he's seen a lot of joint problems in larger dogs in our area.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Update on my mini golden. Boomer was just at the Vet's office. He is 7 months old and weighs only 52 lbs. The vet even said hes small and probably won't grow much more... I'm pretty sad about this!


 
A 52 pound 7 month old puppy is NOT small!!! Goldens are not done maturing until they are nearly 2 years old, and some lines even older. They are not a large breed, and a good sized male within the standard is only around 75 pounds. 
I'd have concerns about a vet saying a 7 month old is not going to grow much more...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Update on my mini golden. Boomer was just at the Vet's office. He is 7 months old and weighs only 52 lbs. The vet even said hes small and probably won't grow much more... I'm pretty sad about this!


52 lbs seems right at 7 months. A male should be around 65 to 75 full grown. My Brady was under 60 lbs until he reached about 2 1/2 years old. He is now 70 at 5.

At 7 months they usually stop growing in height, and then the next year they fill out. Although my MacKenzie grew two more inches in height after she was a year old. She is 57 lbs at three years old, but is taller than the golden standard. We always thought she was going to tiny. She is just filling out now.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

ChoppersMom I think Boomer is so cute. He looks perfect to me


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

ChoppersMOM said:


> Update on my mini golden. Boomer was just at the Vet's office. He is 7 months old and weighs only 52 lbs. The vet even said hes small and probably won't grow much more... I'm pretty sad about this!


Boomer beats Mosby! Mosby goes to the vet monthly to be weighed and visit, and a week ago he weighed in at 49lbs at a little under 9.5 months old. I think from 7 months to 9 months he gained something like 9 pounds. His parents were small (55lbs and 65lbs) and we expect him to make it to the 60s (as does his vet and breeder). He's just growing slowly


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

He's looking good for sure! Joey at 10 months was 64lbs.... and he's been that weight for the last two years. Also as everyone has said.. Goldens are NOT large breeds.. they aren't supposed to be 80+ lbs.. You want a healthy dog right?


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Boomer is now 8 months old and a whole 57 lbs lol. I guess he's gonna stay about this size. I love him anyways (even tho in this picture it looks like he is pooping his racoon toy out)


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am sure by the time he is 2 years he will be well within the standard  Boomer is a beautiful boy


----------



## NuggetsMom (Aug 2, 2012)

*Just Like Nugget*

I did a little double take when I saw Boomer's pics. He looks just like my little guy, Nugget. Our pup is 13 weeks and weighs about 17 lbs. He was the runt of the litter so he may be on the smaller size. Sounds like you had some good advice. I'm new to puppyhood and goldens as he is our first. Best wishes!


----------



## marleydog (Jul 12, 2012)

aww he is gorgeous and looks a bi like my pup.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh... Boomer, Nugget and Marley look quite a bit alike! They are all cute!!! Best dogs in the world! Even though he's a little smaller then I am used to (and a whole lot more rammy...this puppy stuff is killing me haha), I wouldn't change it for a thing!


----------



## stahrdust3 (Jun 25, 2012)

My Clover is 5.5 months old and weighing in at a whopping 26 pounds. LOL


----------



## Viking Golden Lab (Aug 1, 2012)

Jamm said:


> He's looking good for sure! Joey at 10 months was 64lbs.... and he's been that weight for the last two years. Also as everyone has said.. Goldens are NOT large breeds.. they aren't supposed to be 80+ lbs.. You want a healthy dog right?


Yes, Goldens ARE Large Breeds lol
Xsmall: Chihuahua
Small: Dachshund
Medium: Cocker Spaniel
Large: Golden
Xlarge: Great Dane
My 2 Year Old Female is abt 82 Lbs. she wasn't huge from the start. She was abt 55 lbs from 6 months to abt a year, then she just started growing again.
Your Golden may hit a Growth Spurt as well. But if He does, from the info I have, I'd guess he prob won't be over 60 lbs. As long as he's happy and healthy, I wouldn't worry tho!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know where my Silly Boom ended up...63 lbs... I was so very proud when he hit 60! My little peaNUT!


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Reminds me of my ex co worker. He has a Golden/Poodle ( I don't like the word Goldendoodle LOL) and at around 9 months old he was about 52 pounds and he turned a year old in august and I just talked to him the other day and he is now 74 pounds!!! I was shocked lol

But I was scared to Rain wouldn't be that big, she turned a year old almost a month ago and is about 58 pounds (last I checked), I'm still hoping she fills out a little more. Glad to see Boomer is now over 60 pounds  I know how it feels to want a "big" dog!


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

My Wally is almost 9 months old and has weighed about 57 pounds for over a month. He has a 3/4 brother who is 2 years old and weighs just 58 pounds, so I don't expect Wally to get much bigger. But I am great with it! I can lift him in and out of places if I need to, I will always win a battle of pulling (or stopping) if need be, and he will be a great agile athlete! Small is fine! (I'm small too, so we are a good match.)


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Our boy weighed 60 lbs at 13 mo and figured he was about done. Just had him in for his shots (I have them seperated into 3 trips) and was surprised to find he now weighs 72 lbs! He is still lean (bit skinny) and doesn't look much different, but couldn't believe the weight gain. This puts him close to his father's weight. So you might be surprised with the change from year one to year two. They really can grow a bit more over the next year.


----------

